
Show HN: Commits.io - Create a poster from your code and logo - ortuna
https://commits.io
======
gregmac
Suggestion: Write a standalone tool that does the code extraction step, so
someone can run it on their private repository (or checked-out code) and
generate the data dump you need.

This mitigates some of the security issues have with granting access to live
repositories, as well as opens your service up to people who have code hosted
on anything besides Github or Bitbucket hosted services.

~~~
ortuna
Didn't expect this to blow up today. But security was considered from day 0.

\- Each time a poster is generated the repo's code is fetched and destroyed.

\- Your auth token is cleared after each session.

\- For maximum security use Gists!

You can create a private Gist[0] and add all the files you want into it. After
that you can just use the Gist's ssh/https url under the "Embed"
menu/dropdown.

This will allow you to specify exact files that get cloned.

[0] [https://gist.github.com/](https://gist.github.com/)

------
kamarg
The service looks awesome and I really want to order some posters for my
company. However, I can't grant the kind of access that is being asked for to
a private company repository.

The idea of allowing a someone to have the ability to
administer/transfer/delete company repositories so that we can print some neat
posters is rather unsettling.

~~~
BHSPitMonkey
Why not grab some files/snippets from your project that you deem safe to share
and drop it into a secret gist?

~~~
kamarg
I hadn't noticed that I could provide a gist. Just saw that it had
Github/Bitbucket integration and went to try that out. I was disappointed when
I saw how much control I'd have to allow in order to use that integration and
didn't go back to see if there were other options.

Aside from being more thorough in my inspection of the site, it might help to
make that portion of the site more obvious given how many people came to this
thread and made the same general comment about security/permissions.

------
knowaveragejoe
Very similar to Litographs -
[https://www.litographs.com/](https://www.litographs.com/)

I expect they developed some algorithm to color/format lines correctly per
some image in this case, so a little more flexible...

------
Kaotique
I want to order a poster but I don't want to give so much access to our
company's github. It would be nice if there was an alternative route where I
can just copy paste a bunch of code and then start the generating and order
process.

~~~
HelloYouPerson
I was thinking the same. I can't really tell for sure tho, is it read only
access or what?

Edit: Never mind, I figured out how to see what access it was. Btw, Holy shit!
Why all this access?? "read and write all public and private repository data"

~~~
ortuna
Unfortunately, this is all the control Github provides on their scopes. There
is no read only for repos scope. The only scope it asks for is 'repo' and
email as an identifier[0]

[0] -
[https://developer.github.com/v3/oauth/#scopes](https://developer.github.com/v3/oauth/#scopes)

------
gravypod
When I graduate from college I'm going to glob all of the code I've ever
written for side projects and all of the code I've done for homeworks together
and print it out via this service.

Should make for a very nice piece of paper that I'll put next to my other
piece of paper (my degree). I'm pretty sure I'll be more proud of this then I
will of my degree.

~~~
acedinlowball
Totally stealing this idea!

------
cvburgess
Would love a cheaper "download" option. Would be cool to use this on a shirt
or mug or maybe a wallpaper.

~~~
ruddell
You can download the image (4320 × 3240) by right clicking on your generated
preview and choosing "Save image as"

------
avitzurel
This is really neat!

I uploaded an image of a gopher and it automatically detected the shape and
drew it on the code.

[http://assets.avi.io/screen-
shot-2016-11-15-f4w73.png](http://assets.avi.io/screen-
shot-2016-11-15-f4w73.png)

This is impressive. Would love insights on how you did that.

~~~
mf2hd
I think it's simple, every character is a pixel, you just have to change the
color of the characters to match the same pixel on the uploaded image.

It's a great idea btw.

~~~
nicky0
It is not so simple. The characters are not the same colour as in the image.
Look at the eyes and the nose for example. It seems to be doing a more
advanced kind of image feature detection.

~~~
mf2hd
It is, just the white pixels on the image are black text on the poster, and
the same with black pixels, so Gopher's eyes (and the other black parts)
disappear.

There is a Light Text option, with that white pixels are grey so you can see
the eyes :)

[https://s18.postimg.org/4jg01zwux/gopherposter.jpg](https://s18.postimg.org/4jg01zwux/gopherposter.jpg)

------
frankwiles
At REVSYS we got a print made when we launched the refresh of python.org. It's
pretty awesome, can definitely recommend this service.

~~~
ortuna
Thank you! Would love to see a picture of it hanging if you have time time:
supportATcommits.io

------
elliottcarlson
Great job - ordering was streamlined and the process was really smooth -- I
was expecting the generated image to auto-update when I was making selections,
but I can imagine that is process intensive so it makes sense how it behaves.
Looking forward to our poster.

------
allengeorge
This is absolutely awesome! I would have loved to do it for the company I work
for, but...I'm not comfortable with giving access to a private repo.

That said, _did_ do it for an open-source project I wrote, and it's great!

------
dankohn1
This is great. Here's the poster[0] for the Core Infrastructure Initiative's
[1] Best Practices Badge [2]. Zoom out by clicking "-" at the top left.

[0]
[https://commits.io/posters/a9a5c093686](https://commits.io/posters/a9a5c093686)
[1] [https://coreinfrastructure.org/](https://coreinfrastructure.org/) [2]
[https://bestpractices.coreinfrastructure.org/](https://bestpractices.coreinfrastructure.org/)

------
JorgeGT
Enhancement idea: RegExp field to blacklist/whitelist files in the repo (I
tried to do this with my PhD thesis but the central part of the image is the
boring .bib file). Still, pretty neat!

------
tymm
This is pretty cool.

Would be interesting to know how much revenue you are making so far.

~~~
amelius
Pretty cool indeed. But I guess one problem is that if everybody starts using
this, then it loses its coolness factor.

~~~
JackFr
Word clouds.

------
pokstad
Reminds me of the old Apple posters with C & Objective-C code on a black
background. Does anyone have a link to those? We had them hanging in some of
our university classrooms.

~~~
joshdance
Interested in seeing a picture of one of those.

------
acedinlowball
Congratulations on the enormous amount of money you have made from this
website. I wish I had a website like that so I could just retire....

------
donmb
+1 on the security issue. I won't give an "unknown" company access to our
private github repo. Besides that: love the idea!

------
ybrah
neat idea 50$ though? Ill just implement it myself and print it myself. The
price tag is a bit high

~~~
gregorymichael
You may want to consider increasing your hourly billing rate.

~~~
nicky0
Alright, smug one. Might be a student.

------
module0000
I notice half of my banner is various GPL 'LICENSE' files... I still like it
:)

~~~
caf
You can select which type of source file(s) to include down the bottom and
regenerate.

------
shaydoc
this totally blows my half assed idea out of the water!
[http://coderte.es](http://coderte.es)

~~~
stockkid
The site looks great. Did you use any libraries to make it look like a command
line?

~~~
shaydoc
sure.. i used this great repo called jQuery.terminal
[https://github.com/jcubic/jquery.terminal](https://github.com/jcubic/jquery.terminal)

------
wyclif
Doesn't seem to work with my GitHub repo.

